# NAFA sale Feb 9/17



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like coyote sales are still strong to start the year , I averaged within a dollar of last years price $120.40 US on first bunch . Hope it holds thru the next one . :thumbsup:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's really great news for you. Congrats!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, well deserving.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Coyotes are the only critter hold'in a dollar on the market this season--- looks like your buy'in the beer this year C2C :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Coyotes are the only critter hold'in a dollar on the market this season--- looks like your buy'in the beer this year C2C :thumbsup:
> 
> awprint:


Sure enough catcapper , you get here I'll buy it ..lol . If next sale holds the same price I'll be ecstatic , our hides for that one are much better quality than the first bunch .


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam......I said they were awful nice! Ill grab Cat on the way up...we want steaks also! Fantastic job my friend from the north. Fantastic.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow.... that's a tidy sum you brought in. Is there a fence pic coming ?


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Wow.... that's a tidy sum you brought in. Is there a fence pic coming ?


Yes there will be for the next bunch going in for the May sale . These ones I sold were already posted here . My hi seller @150 $ is easy to pick , he's the pale one first row .

He was graded as XL -LGE I -II GC 1-2.. Lot # 411

I believe we have a number of others that should grade the same or better for this next one .


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dog gone!

Did someone say beer? Wondering if anyone would swing by my place. I understand it's a bit out of the way, but I'm sure I heard beer.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

BEER !!! WHERE ???


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

oh boy .. looks like I'm gonna have to get more seating. :beerchug:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Glen, you grab Swampbucket...then come to Iowa and get me and well swap vehicles for my Suburban. AZ men you drive up to Cats house. Well Midwesterner s will meet you there.

All will pile into the Suburban with 218,000 miles on it. Only makes sense as we can seat 7 and it has video game counsel in back. That way ED can challenge Don while they play duck hunt the video game for the next 1300 miles.

Cam...we'll bring chairs. Just make sure you get another keg, 15 steaks, and 20lbs of potatoes salad we may just have to stay awhile. We'll stop along the way and pick up some fresh road kill for or'devours. Oh can you send us some money for gas? $1000.00 Canadian will do with all that weight she use a few more gallons per tile then the usual 8MPG. Thnak's you a true PT buddy!

Lets see......

15 coyotes x $120.00 = $1800

Beer, Keg Deposit, 15 Porterhouses, 20 lbs potatoes salad = (-$600)

Gas Money for the Men to go to Cams house =(-$1000.00)

so

$1800-$1600 = $300 surplus.

Wait wait....

Considering the transmission in the old Suburban is about to go out and 7 men will be stuck at your house until the next NAFA check arrives in May. Well need the extra $300 for more beer. hope you don't mind.

One last request..do you mind if we use your battery charger, Ed and Don get kinda hooked on video games.

ALL I CAN SAY IS YOUR ONE HECK OF A GUY TO INVITE US UP FOR BEER!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

:frusty: :wacko: whoops , looks like I really opened a can on this one :stop:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sounds like a plan. A dumb one.

(I wrote that fast, so Larry wouldn't be able to figure it out.)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

just tell me when to head out, lol


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Forgot to tell you guys , Im headed to Alaska to help out akiceman out with his wolves .. If you get here before I get back finish calving out the cows and start the party without me . lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Havent done any help with calving, but I have been on a few round ups and I have helped build a few houses for beer, guess I could help with calving then, lol. Just make sure there is enough beer there until you get back !!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

My Dearest Dear Glen from Michigan,

I indeed deciphered your comment and like the wolf below, I left it for the beetles. For future trickery attempts OLD sly one, THINK!!!

"Don't ever write slow knowing a man may own's a fast pair of reading glasses!"

Dear Cam from Alberta,

Great wolf-er man from the north! THINK about this learned lesson from myself the worlds greatest animal ventriloquist.

A decade ago in the valley of Mt. Wood in the Yukon. (real mountain), I put on a show for several Alaskan wolves on vacation from Alaska. Each time I got a tremendous response, and on the road home, they concluded their experience with the below action caught on film.

As the worlds smartest trapper and greatest looking older man, I concluded the following. Something not readily thought of, even by the best ADC man.

"Should I ever pursue the Alaskan Wolf with a steel trap and it's trap pan is placed too far back, the trap will get sprung."

Kindest Regards

Your friend, Larry, From the Land of Corn









BTW this photo and all others I get will go to a calendar entitled "ANIMALS POOPING" in the woods. Its to illustrate that animals unlike Humans, Animals take their Poop's seriously. (Investors and other animal pooping photos appreciated.)


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm liking the way the western cat averages seem to be coming up.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

here's one going to next sale..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that is a top dog for sure !!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx, Ive thought that before but only made it once at NAFA . We have some more just like him ,it will be interesting

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hopefully you didn't clean out the gene pool and will have more in the years to come.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sure looks good C2C, seeing as I'm working at the brewery I might get a deal, I'll bring a few ear tags that we still have laying around and a horse trailer to help with the calving seeing as you'll be in Alaska. Don't mind helping out.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Sure looks good C2C, seeing as I'm working at the brewery I might get a deal, I'll bring a few ear tags that we still have laying around and a horse trailer to help with the calving seeing as you'll be in Alaska. Don't mind helping out.


LOL ..Good idea ,remember to take a few bales of hay for them when you are done .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On the list.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

That yote is a white as the clouds........amazing color!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I have number of others that are close but a friend has a pile of em for this next sale . If I can get permission from him I will post em on here . A top lot in his bunch is a definite possibility .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Heres half of what my buddy is sending to the next NAFA sale in May .. Luck of the draw in the gene pool world , he has some dandies in his area .. Or should I say HAD . lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very good looking fur !!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam,

Your success at NAFA has really got me going already.

I just ordered a new scraper and went to the lumber yard to order some new basswood for the making of some larger wooden stretchers;

From Corn Country;

Larry

______________________________________________________________________

I almost forgot ...I am also adding a few cases of this for next season. Amazon has it real cheap right now at $30.00/box.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I guess like the truth is out about all these places hides .lol

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

C2C said:


> Well I guess like the truth is out about all these places hides .lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Thick fingers ..I mean pales

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Had a couple PM'S about what my grades were and prices on them ..here is my invoice from Feb sale .







the 2 rub ones were carried over from last spring

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go, some nice high prices there.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Will you adopt me?

Congrats to you and I admire the hard work. Cant wait to hear about the May sale.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding!!!!!!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm liking the looks of that, anxious to see what you do on the May sale.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Ruger said:


> I'm liking the looks of that, anxious to see what you do on the May sale.


Me too , my son and I have 46 more in it , time will tell . Hope you find a way to get your cats there .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Sale was today and tho my grades were lower than I expected I am quite happy with the results. 37 sold with my top 3 going for 150 US..Ave straight thru was 95. Exchange rate will be a pure bonus,likely ave 120 + Canadian .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., still some good prices.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome! I wasn't able to get my fur into that sale. But a good friend of mine goes through Fur Harvesters and he set me up to get my fur into that sale. Their sale is next week, anxious to see what happens.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam your a dog hog and a money hungry, bark eating, rodent! You just had to rub it in knowing I could not trap this season. Grrrrrrrrrr Ill pay you back.

I have your address and I am heading your way to trap and call out your country side. Ill be there just as soon as I win the lottery, buy my new plane big enough to hall my new F350 Lariat super dooper pickup and load my 49,000 new traps. You better look out.

BTW, I would warn Marty that the best canine trapper and caller in the lower 48 (yeah right! cough cough) is heading his way and he should just move.

Oh yeah, on a nicer note you kind wonderful grandpa.....I am very happy for you and your son! I mean that sincerely!

Larry


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanx for the comments guys...sorry Larry for upsetting your Apple cart ..youll beat me next year

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam...if you really want to apologize??? .....................send me an additional 199 more snares. :tongue:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry said:


> Cam...if you really want to apologize??? .....................send me an additional 199 more snares. :tongue:


Same size ?/ :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on another great harvest Cam. That will buy you a few new toys....or pay some bills


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice haul C2C... You have some nice looking fur there.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

youngdon said:


> Congrats on another great harvest Cam. That will buy you a few new toys....or pay some bills


toys .. bills . What a choice to have to make . Not enough to pay the bills so just as well go for the toys .. problem solved .lol. Likely get some more snare supplies and get ready for next winter .


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice haul C2C... You have some nice looking fur there.


Thank you sir , had a lot of fun getting em and can hardly wait to start all over again . awprint:


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Cam...you done calving? Got 100 more to go on the ranch. Been a goofy year for calves.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Larry said:


> Cam...you done calving? Got 100 more to go on the ranch. Been a goofy year for calves.


6 stragglers , branded the rest yesterday and waiting a couple weeks before they go out to pastures . 8 sets of twins , 4 still on their mamas . Got 2 extra calves on 292 cows , real happy with that .Supposed to rain here this Saturday , hope so, my new alfalfa will be planted today .. :thumbsup:


----------

